# Grüsse von unterwegs



## sps-concept (26 März 2005)

Hallo,

hiermit sende ich viele Grüsse aus Jiu Jiang. Bin gut mit dem Knoblauchbomber angekommen. Während in Deutschland Ostern ist merkt man hier nichts davon. 

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Markus (26 März 2005)

hi andre,

nja falls es dich tröstet.
mich hätte es letzte woche auch fast erwischt wieder für ein paar wochen nach chinesien...

hätte dann schon wieder meinen geburtstag in asien verbracht.
meinen letzten habe ich in osaka am flughafen "gefeiert"...

eine schöne seite für chinareisende ist meiner meinung nach:

www.visitchina.de


----------



## logout (27 März 2005)

Hallo Andrè
ehrlich gesagt find ich 'Jiu Jiang' nicht auf der Karte. Denke aber liegt in (Rot)china ?
Stelle es mir höchst interessant vor da heutzutage mal vorbeizugucken. Bin zuletzt (im 1.Lehrjahr) irgendso in den späten 70-zigern den Yangse hochgesegelt, zurück dann mit dem Zug, über Moskau ... 
Da wird heutzutage sicherlich vieles anders aussehen, aber war damals schon ein bleibender Eindruck. 
Viel spaß
Berthold


----------



## sps-concept (27 März 2005)

*China*

Hallo Berthold,

jetzt ist ja Deutschland zeitlich ne Stunde entgegengekommen. Ja das liegt in China, ist aber zu klein um auf einer Karte zu erscheinen. Vielleicht auf ner chinesischen Wanderkarte ;-) Hat nur 400 000 Einwohner. Wenn du auf dem Yangse rumgesegelt bist dann kanns sein dass du dort vorbeikamst. Mein Hotel ist 200m davon entfernt. Werd vielleicht mal paar Bilder bei mir auf die HP legen. Mal sehn wann ich das mache. Erstmal bearbeiten (alle 7,2 Megapixel) und umbenennen und auf ne schnelle Internetverbindung hoffen.

André


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2005)

Ja....ihr armen  immer diese Fernreisen und die Welt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2005)

> Ja....ihr armen  immer diese Fernreisen und die Welt



In Deutschland ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung der Neid.	

Arthur Schopenhauer
(Deutscher Philosoph, 22.02.1788 - 21.09.1860)


----------



## sps-concept (29 März 2005)

*Kommentare*

Hallo Gast,

wieso werden hier gleich solche Kommentare abgelassen? Manche arbeiten eben ab und zu im Ausland. Entgegen der Meinung einiger (unwissender) hat das rein gar nichts mit Urlaub zu tun. Im Gegenteil! Viele Sachen gestalten sich äusserst schwierig. Und man kann von Glück reden wenn man dort nicht ernsthaft krank wird.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## SPS Markus (31 März 2005)

Hallo André,

wann setzt du deine Bilder auf deine HP? Würde mich halt mal interessieren 
da ich selber letztes Jahr über 2 Monate in China war. 

Markus


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 März 2005)

Hallo André,

Gibt's eigentlich auch gutes Bier in China (oder auch in Tailand)?


Gruß aus der Heimat, Onkel Stefan.


----------



## sps-concept (1 April 2005)

*China*

Hallo an alle,

@Onkel
das Tsingtao ist gut. Wieso fragste? Willste herkommen?

@Markus
ich muss erstmal die Bilder umbenennen, verkleinern (3MB je Bild), hochladen und ne Übersichtsseite basteln. Ich meld mich wenns so weit is.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Markus (1 April 2005)

@sps-concept

jo tsingtao, daran kann man sich gewöhnen...

ich habe mal in binzouh einen deutschen eisenmmann-monteur getroffen, sein vater hat damals die brauerei mit aufgebaut. der hatte ihm erzählt das am letzten tag vor der abreisen einige von denen in den braukessel geschi**en haben...

aber wir haben es auch alle getrunken, ist ja schon jahre her...


haste dir www.vist-china.de schon angeschaut?
vor allem das hier entspricht absolut und ohne jegliche übertreibung china:

http://www.visit-china.de/expatinfo/toolong001.htm


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 April 2005)

*Re: China*

Hallo André,



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> ..das Tsingtao ist gut. Wieso fragste? Willste herkommen?..



Von Wollen kann keine Rede sein, aber was will man machen. Alleine der Gedanke, dass bevorstehende Projekt mit meinen Englischkenntnissen dem Kunden erläutern zu müssen, ist schon Horror pur.

Es ist aber schon mal gut zu wissen, dass es mir leiblich gut gehen wird :lol: .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2005)

@Onkel
Mach dir nichts draus, der Kunde kann meistens noch schlechter Englisch :lol: .


----------



## SPS Markus (5 April 2005)

Hallo Onkel,

waren deine Chinesen schon da?

Kurz mal was dazu.

Meist sprechen die Chinesen nur wenig English. Ein(e) Übersetzer(in) (Interpreter) ist normalerweise dabei.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das diese Übersetzer, wenn sie noch jung sind, nur 1:1 (Wortweise) übersetzen.
Dadurch wird meist der Sinn des Gespäch's etwas verzerrt. Um das zu verhindern einfach an folgendes halten:
-kurze Sätze
-einfache Wörter

Ein zustimmendes nicken aller Person heist nicht unbedingt "Alles Verstanden!"
Bei Übersetzern: so lange sprechen bis sie mit dem Kopf nicken.
Wenn du weiterspricht erfolgt sonst ein "Pufferüberlauf" 

Gruß Markus


----------



## mikel (5 April 2005)

Hallöchen,

ich verstehe nicht warum Ihr vor Fremdsprachen Hemmungen habt,

1.) Die allgemeine Basis für die Verständigung zwischen Technikern mit verschiedenen Muttersprachen, ist meistens "Englisch", sofern "Zeichensprache" und "Kryptogramme" nicht weiterhelfen.

2.) Jeder bewundert den "Wortschatz" des Anderen wenn es um technische Fachbegriffe geht.

=>> Also, wenn Dir mal irgend eine "Vokabel" nicht einfällt, spreche möglichst undeutlich, auch wenn Du zur Wiederholung aufgefordert wirst. Dein Gesprächspartner vermutete dann einen neuen Fachbegriff. Dadurch steigst Du in seiner Achtung, erst recht, vorallem wenn er den den Begriff in keinem Lexikon findet. Weil dann, bist Du aktueller als das Update vom technischen Wörterbuch. 
Bist Du erst einmal wieder zu Hause hast Du in aller Ruhe Zeit Dir eine passende Umschreibung auszudenken.

MfG. Micha


----------



## logout (6 April 2005)

>>> Sprachbegabung ...

fällt mir gerade jenes Vielsagende des 'Schleusenwärters' am Yangs(t)e (ca. in den späten 70-zigern) auf die Frage wann es weiter ginge: 'treoreclockamin' (phonetisch 1:1) wieder ein.
Nachfrage war zwecklos - er meinte sofort:'Oh sorry, german. You don't speak english. I've forgot'. Holte den Reisewecker marke Junghans Bj. 1872 aus der Schublade klopfte zweimal auf die Klingelschalen und drehte die Zeiger auf 15Uhr. Seitdem war immer klar was gemeint ist - egal wie ausgesprochen. Verständigung ist eben international ! Und damit begann auch der Siegeszug dieser 'Vokabel' die bis heute hier einen  festen Platz im Wortschatz besitzt. 

Berthold


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 April 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe mal in binzouh einen deutschen eisenmmann-monteur getroffen, sein vater hat damals die brauerei mit aufgebaut. der hatte ihm erzählt das am letzten tag vor der abreisen einige von denen in den braukessel geschi**en haben...



Hallo André, wieso hört man nichts mehr von dir :lol: ?


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## sps-concept (20 April 2005)

*Frischmarkt*

Hallo,

ich war heute mal am Frischmarkt um die Ecke. Die Fliegenklatsche gehört dazu ;-)

André


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

Jo, die H&O-Shops gingen schon 1982 grösstenteils komplett im Container per Luftfracht nach China. Da Deutschlands mit der Lieferung der Mautstelle nicht packt ist die Autobahn Peking - Hainan aber noch dicht, verzögert die Verteilung natürlich .


----------

